# Fan/Radiator Clearance Question



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

I installed the core support, new 4 row radiator, fan shroud and fan. Had a 2.5 inch spacer, but that was too long, so left it out. Ordered a 1 15/15 inch spacer from Ames and when it arrived, had to pull shroud off to get fan and new spacer in. Got everything bolted up, had some fan/shroud clearance issues where fan was scraping bottom of the shroud when I spun it. Had to remove shroud and elongate the mounting holes to allow shroud to sit lower. I then noticed that the battery tray bolted to the inner fender well and figured I better test fit that as it would dictate final position of core support. Set driver side inner fender well into place and had to loosen left side of core support and shift rearward 1/2 inch or so. Bolted core support to inner fender well on driver side. Fan now spins freely, but is only about 1/2-3/4 of an inch away from radiator. Is this too close? Fan does protrude from shroud about an inch.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Fan blades appear OK, seems 1/2 in & 1/2 out of the shroud is typical, others say 1/3 in & 2/3 out, but as long as it is not too far outside of the shroud where it doesn't work its best.

1/2"- 3/4" may be too close in my book as I want a little more wiggle room for chassis flex and engine torque over. I would feel safer with at least 1" - 1 1/2". Is it possible to have the end of the spacer, fan side, milled down/cut 3/4" rather than purchase another?

The fan hitting the bottom of the shroud could be a sign of too short of radiator support bushings or the engine mounts are old, or aftermarket incorrect. I know you installed the new support and would also include bushings, but repop can be a problem and you may need to adjust them accordingly. Have you tried fitting a fender to see where your lines are? If the support is off, so will your body lines.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks, Jim for the input. If I were still working I would be able to take that spacer in and get it cut down, but I don't know where I would get that done now. After seeing how I had to move the core support rearward to fit up to the inner fender well, that got me to thinking about the up/down adjustment on the core support as well. I remember seeing shims for the core support body bushing kit and wondered about that. Guess I will try and fit a fender up to the front end and see what it looks like. I am still in the process of trying to get the engine fired to break in the cam and check everything for leaks before I throw the rest of the front end on the car. Can someone supply me with a couple of measurements from the frame horn to the top of the core support on both sides of a 65 GTO? That may get me in the ballpark to see how close mine is.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> Thanks, Jim for the input. If I were still working I would be able to take that spacer in and get it cut down, but I don't know where I would get that done now. After seeing how I had to move the core support rearward to fit up to the inner fender well, that got me to thinking about the up/down adjustment on the core support as well. I remember seeing shims for the core support body bushing kit and wondered about that. Guess I will try and fit a fender up to the front end and see what it looks like. I am still in the process of trying to get the engine fired to break in the cam and check everything for leaks before I throw the rest of the front end on the car. Can someone supply me with a couple of measurements from the frame horn to the top of the core support on both sides of a 65 GTO? That may get me in the ballpark to see how close mine is.


If you're in colorodo, maybe you can run a few days, without the shroud and see how it responds? I'm in Jersey and I don't run one. If your cooling system is healthy then you might not need it. As for the spacer, anyone with a Bridgeport Mill should be able to reduce it. You might even find companies on ebay and amazon that will sell you a new one, cut to size.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I run a Cold case aluminum radiator with a Flow Cooler pump and a high-flow thermostat, using the same flex fan. It's not very hot here yet. Only 60's, but I don't go over 160 degrees, with no shroud.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

I got the shroud adjusted to where everything works, I’m just a little apprehensive about the fan to radiator clearance. Had too many cars in the day that ran hot and would like to not experience any of that again. I ordered some plastic sheets from eBay for not too much money. Going to try and weld them to my console base then I’m going to buy some black vinyl and glue it to the base. Should look awesome!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> I got the shroud adjusted to where everything works, I’m just a little apprehensive about the fan to radiator clearance. Had too many cars in the day that ran hot and would like to not experience any of that again. I ordered some plastic sheets from eBay for not too much money. Going to try and weld them to my console base then I’m going to buy some black vinyl and glue it to the base. Should look awesome!


Yes, black vinyl will work. The shop that I work at now is a mrine fabricator and it has two furniture shops. Buy the vynil wider than needed, spray both it and the console with 3m adhesive, and then wrap the console. Put the seam up front. If you need the vinyl to conform, dont stretch it. Use heat or steam.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> I got the shroud adjusted to where everything works, I’m just a little apprehensive about the fan to radiator clearance. Had too many cars in the day that ran hot and would like to not experience any of that again. I ordered some plastic sheets from eBay for not too much money. Going to try and weld them to my console base then I’m going to buy some black vinyl and glue it to the base. Should look awesome!


I would rather see you back the fan away from the rad, and remove the shroud. If it runs hot, add the shroud and then look for a new spacer. IME, they only ran hot when they were neglected or poorly designed.

Too close to the rad has potential for disaster.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Like this guy?


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Yeah, but not quite! Mine isn’t that close to the radiator. I think I’m going to follow Army’s advice and pull the shroud and fan, remove the 1 15/16” spacer and put the fan back on without the shroud until I can come up with a plan B. I will probably order a 1” spacer and use it when it comes. Can’t believe this aftermarket crap doesn’t fit like OE. All of my body panels are original to the car, so it should all fit together like it did when the car was built. Radiator is aftermarket, shroud, spacers, motor mounts, water pump. I can’t figure it out.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> Yeah, but not quite! Mine isn’t that close to the radiator. I think I’m going to follow Army’s advice and pull the shroud and fan, remove the 1 15/16” spacer and put the fan back on without the shroud until I can come up with a plan B. I will probably order a 1” spacer and use it when it comes. Can’t believe this aftermarket crap doesn’t fit like OE. All of my body panels are original to the car, so it should all fit together like it did when the car was built. Radiator is aftermarket, shroud, spacers, motor mounts, water pump. I can’t figure it out.


I like that idea, because you have nothing to lose and everything to gain. If you don't run hot, then you're done, and if you do run hot, you have many more options to help.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BTW, I only have a 2 core radiator


----------

